
Nobody Wants Your App - BinaryIdiot
https://medium.com/@momunt/nobody-wants-your-app-6af1f7f69cb7
======
BinaryIdiot
I gotta say I certainly agree with this sentiment. I'm not sure about this
particular company's new direction change but over the years I've found you
can get far more interaction with people if you can integrate directly into
their favorite products versus offering something separate. This is also why
I'm excited to see more opportunities of integration in newer versions of
Android and iOS (specifically Siri / Google Now). I only wish they were a bit
more open (one of the main reasons I started a side project, simulated.io, to
let anyone integrate into an artificial assistant though I still don't have my
MVP out so it's still technically vaporware).

